# Tilt-shift photography...



## Pyan (Jun 9, 2009)

I was recommended this site by a friend...they waxed lyrical about it, and I must say, I've seen nothing like it...

50 Beautiful Examples Of Tilt-Shift Photography

There's also a tutorial...


----------



## Rodders (Jun 9, 2009)

wow, that's quite weird. Kind of cool though.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 9, 2009)

Interesting I suppose on an artistic level but the original point of tilt and shift is to get more of the scene in focus or correct the converging verticals that you get when you point a short focus lens up at a tall building. It seems these days its trendy to  use the technique for other purposes. Some of those shots look like a Lens Baby was used.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 10, 2009)

Well yes, AE, I have a lens baby for my Pentax because it costs a tiny fraction of the cost of a true shift lens for 35mm.

Such movements are built in to large format cameras which can cost as much as a half-decent car.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 10, 2009)

I wouldn't entertain a lens baby. Paying for a device that degrades the quality image that your lens produces is just crazy! A tilt and shift lens is a different beast,a tool rather than a gimmick. Yes they are expensive(you can get ones for '35mm' type SLRs and yes they are very pricey but thats because making a lens do that AND focus at infinity is not easy.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh,I'm not denying that,it's just that I can afford a lens baby.  Working mainy in enprints, the results are just about acceptable.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 10, 2009)

Can you correct converging verticals with this lens baby?


----------



## The Ace (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, you've a small amount of movement.  Aperture is f8 or f16 in waterhouse stops.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 10, 2009)

Waterhouse stops? I take it thats a disk with a hole in the middle


----------



## The Ace (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, sorry.


----------



## Pyan (Jun 10, 2009)

It's quite funny to read the comments after the photos on the first site - there are people there that refuse to believe that the pix are not of actual models...


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah, I love these! I'd seen examples in the past, and it's a fabulous effect when done well. At one time I looked into getting kit to do these. But then got distracted by other things. Great link.


----------



## Interference (Jun 11, 2009)

I can see how it's done and the effect it produces, but why is it done?  First instinct says it's to focus the viewer only on what you want them to look at.  AfaIr we used to do that by smeering vaseline on the lens.

It tool me a couple of looks to convince myself I wasn't looking at model shots in some pix (which is odd, cos if you look at some stills from Thunderbirds they managed to photograph it so that they didn't look like models - except they still did), so I do wonder if spending thousands on an appropriate lens kit would be justified by the number of times you'd want to apply such an effect.

That's all I'm sayin'


----------



## Pyan (Jun 11, 2009)

Interference said:


> I do wonder if spending thousands on an appropriate lens kit would be justified by the number of times you'd want to apply such an effect.



The point is, though, that you _don't_ really have to spend serious money to do it - you can get just about exactly the same effect in Photoshop, which makes it achievable for much less.


----------



## Interference (Jun 11, 2009)

Photoshop and Gimp, of course, too.


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 14, 2009)

Rodders said:


> wow, that's quite weird. Kind of cool though.


 
I thought so too.


----------



## Overread (Jun 25, 2009)

This little video might interest you all:

Bathtub V « Keith Loutit PhotoBlog

its what happens when you combine tiltshift, stop motion and ships together!


----------

